# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  ذخيره ساختمان داده

## taha mahdi

با سلام
آيا مي‌شود يک ساختمان داده مثلا يک ليست پيوندي را به صورت xml ذخيره کرد؟

----------


## sunn789

اصولا بانکها رو به صورت xml ذخیره میکنند

----------


## بهنام بهمنی

بله با استفاده از XML Serilizer:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/815813

----------

